# الرجال أكثر



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

دراسة: الرجال أكثر ميلا للكذب مقارنة بالنساء



أظهرت دراسة بريطانية أن الرجال أكثر استعدادا لقول الكذب مقارنة مع النساء، وهم أقل إحساسا بالذنب في حالة الكذب.

وخلص الباحثون الذين أعدوا الدراسة التي شارك فيها 3 آلاف شخص إلى أن الرجال في بريطانيا يكذبون في المعدل ثلاث مرات في اليوم أي بما يعادل 1092 كذبة في السنة.

وتابعت الدراسة أن المرأة البريطانية بدت أكثر ميلا لقول الصدق إذ لا تكذب أكثر من 728 مرة في السنة أي نحو مرتين في اليوم.

وقالت مؤسسة متاحف العلوم التي طلبت إنجاز الدراسة لصالحها إن الأمهات أكثر عرضة للكذب عليهن مقارنة بالآخرين.

وفي هذا السياق، قال نحو 25 في المئة من الرجال إنهم كذبوا على أمهاتهم في حين اعترفت 20 في المئة فقط من النساء بأنهن كذبن على أمهاتهن.

ومن باب المقارنة، قال 10 في المئة من الأشخاص فقط إن من المرجح أن يكذبوا على شركائهم في الحياة.

وقال الرجال إن طبيعة الكذبات التي يلجأون إليها في إطار العلاقات مع شريكات حياتهم تتعلق بعادات الشرب من قبيل لم تكن هذه الكمية الكبيرة متاحة للشرب .

وفي المقابل، تلجأ النساء إلى عبارة لا بأس...أنا بخير لمداراة مشاعرهن الحقيقية. واكتشفت الدراسة أن الكذبة العاشرة الأكثر ترددا بين المحبين من الرجال والنساء هي هذا ما أردته دائما ، مما يوحي أن الرجال والنساء يدركون جيدا متى يشترون الهدايا لبعضهم البعض.

وذهبت الدراسة إلى أن النساء أكثر استعدادا للإحساس بالذنب في حال الكذب. وقالت 82 في المئة من المستطلعة آراؤهن من النساء إن قول الكذب يخز ضمائرهن مقارنة بنحو 70 في المئة من الرجال.

وقال 84 في المئة من المستطلعة آراؤهم إن هناك ما يمكن تسميته بـ كذبة مقبولة في حين قال ثلاثة أرباع المستجوبين إن من الجائز الكذب إذا كان سيتجنب جرح مشاعر شخص آخر.

وفيما يتعلق بنوعية الكذبات، قال 55 في المئة من المستطلعة آراؤهم إن النساء أكثر قدرة على الكذب رغم قلة عدد المرات التي يكذبن فيها مقارنة بالرجال.

وخلصت الدراسة إلى أن 71 من المئة من الناس يعتقدون أن لا حرج من الكذب إذا كان سيحمي شخصا آخر في حين قال 57 في المئة إنهم سيكونون سعداء إذا كذبوا بشأن عدم رضاهم عن هدية تلقوها.


http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/news/technology/BBC/2010/May/1462937.aspx?ref=featuredAR
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي الخبر
لو اتعمل الدراسة هنا هيظهر ان السيدات بتكدب 3 مرات في الدقيقة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الخبر
> لو اتعمل الدراسة هنا هيظهر ان السيدات بتكدب 3 مرات في الدقيقة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


الرب يبارككم

مرور كريم جدااا شكرااااا


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*الله يخليك
ها يشمتوا بينا
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *الله يخليك
> ها يشمتوا بينا
> ههههههههههههههه*


*
هههههههههههه

ولا يهم حضرتك

الرب يبارككم

مرور كريم جدااا شكرااااا*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2010)

اللهم لا شماتة

عشان تعرفوا ان احنا ملايكة رقيقين

مفيش زينا  هههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى على المعلومة الحلوة دى
​


----------



## petit chat (31 مايو 2010)

اه يانى با مظلومين يانى 
:new6::new6::new6:
شفت لينا كام سنة مظلومين 

دة احنا غلابة خالص:36_22_25::t11: 
ومبنعرقش نكدب خالص 
حتى انا سنى .......... 18 سنة ومن غير كدب اهة
:36_3_11:
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> اه يانى با مظلومين يانى
> :new6::new6::new6:
> شفت لينا كام سنة مظلومين
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارككم

مرور كريم جدااا شكرااااا*


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللهم لا شماتة
> 
> عشان تعرفوا ان احنا ملايكة رقيقين
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارككم

مرور كريم جدااا شكرااااا*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللهم لا شماتة
> 
> عشان تعرفوا ان احنا ملايكة رقيقين
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارككم

مرور كريم جدااا شكرااااا*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (2 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللهم لا شماتة​
> 
> عشان تعرفوا ان احنا ملايكة رقيقين​
> مفيش زينا هههههههههههه​
> شكرا استاذ نهيسى على المعلومة الحلوة دى​


 
انا مش معاكى الكلام دة بيقول فى انجلترا ام عندنا فى مصر الكلام يختلف تماما ولو عايزة تعرفة انزلى شبرا الخيمة ولا امبابة ولا المرج وانتى تشوفى الستات على اصلهم فتوات وقطعين ارقاب وما خفيا كان اعظم انا اسف اختى للتعليق دة بس مش كلكم كدة بردوا وعديها ليا المردادى..... اخوكى ادهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا أخى الغالى لمروركم الراااااائع جداااااااا


​


----------

